# First PC MOD!! CLEAR



## zucchini (Feb 9, 2009)

I recently over the past few months have acquired the following things for my PC mod:



Clear Acrylic Case

6 Cold Cathode lights - 4 Green, 2 Blue

5 Blue LED fans

1 Blue UV/LED Rack

Sound activated mod for the Cold Cathode

Green UV reactive sleeving cable kit


I'm going to the store today to buy some of those cool UV reactive GEL Pens for my mobo 

I hope this turns out nice.

^^My first post to these forums, Hello everyone, hope we have a good experience!^^


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like a lightshow.

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## zucchini (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks man!

O and by the way it is, since i have my bass on the floor by my sound retriever, the lights look AMAZING. They are green lights flashing into the steady blue of the fans and the lights throughout the case.

At night when i close my door, if you look under the little crack in my between the door and the floor you would swear on your life i was breading ALIENS in my room.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

PICS! we need PICS! I wanna see that alien lights!


----------



## zucchini (Feb 9, 2009)

Most definitely! I'm at work right now so those are not achievable. lol

On my way home im stopping by the arts store to get some of those GEL pens. Since they are UV reactive and would look SEXY on the mobo.

Also going to stop buy Circuit City to check out what their out of business sale has left lol


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice! can't wait....


----------



## zucchini (Feb 10, 2009)

Pictures are on their way to my e-mail as i type this!


----------



## zucchini (Feb 10, 2009)

^^Front View^^





^^The ALIENS!!!! I am breading them in my room!!^^


----------



## aspire (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 10, 2009)

And of course, you need to tell us the specs!

Not my cup of tea either but to each their own!

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 10, 2009)

my cup of tea! sweet rig man... although it looks like it needs a bit of cable management (and a dust filter!!!)


----------



## zucchini (Feb 10, 2009)

AMD tri core 6600+
shitty PSU
GeForce 8600 GT with 1 GB of DDR3 RAM
4 GB RAM
Dual layer light scribe DVD drive
3 harddrives  (350Gb  500GB   120GB)
5.1 Fatality sound card!
With no headset 7.1 Surround sound!

DUAL MONITORS
22" LCD HD Widescreen Acer / 17" HP LCD monitor! 

ummm.........a shit load of fans!


----------



## zucchini (Feb 10, 2009)

Ya dude, i need some advice on the cable management, I'm not sure how to do it. Never done it before. It is also hard with this case since the back side is attached to the motherboard so its quite difficult, also with the lights all over its hard to hide all of them.


----------



## Cptnyr (Feb 10, 2009)

im guessing you dont sleep with that on..not because its bad for the comp but because it lights up the whole room


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2009)

zucchini said:


> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k18/pritz168/mycomputer2/pic1.jpg
> 
> ^^Front View^^
> 
> ...



not my cup of tea either.. lights are cool, i like lights mine especially but thats a lot


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2009)

Would be nice if you could post some pics of the rig under daylight


----------



## zucchini (Feb 10, 2009)

Ill do that tomorrow, ill take some pics with the lights on!


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 11, 2009)

may not be everyone's cup of tea, but bravo for doing it!  and your first mod too! i always thought a clear acrylic case would be cool, but i'd have to mod the drives.


----------



## zucchini (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you mean by MOD the drives? Please inform me because I'm trying to think of more ways to MOD it. 

Currently I am adding UV paint to the motherboard and graphics cards and such


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 11, 2009)

well currently i have modded both my opticals so they light up from the inside, a simple mod that you hook up three ultra bright LEDs to the 12v rail using a resistor and attach them on the inside back edge so when you eject the trays you get a glow emanating, i've done one blue and one green. a more extreme mod would be to remove the entire metal casing and replace with plexi. not something i want to do as my case is a normal one and not see-through.


----------



## zucchini (Feb 11, 2009)

Please post a picture of this! I get it to a certain extent but not enough to do it myself. Thanks, you have been a great help!


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 11, 2009)

hot off the camera not five minutes ago . going from left to right: my two modded drives no flash, with flash, two shots of them singularly and close ups of the LEDS.


----------



## zucchini (Feb 11, 2009)

DAMN! NICE! Ok so explain to me how you did this-

You took apart the CD drive mounted some LED's on the inside....how do you power them?


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks! i soldered three LEDs together and soldered a resistor to one end, then i soldered wires long enough to reach the four solder points on the underside of the drives (i'm using IDE opticals) where the Molex connector goes. you need the ground and +12v rails. regarding the wires, you want them to be thin enough so it doesn't interfere with putting the cover back on. also, you'll need to route the wires through which involves dremel-drilling since the wires have to go through the plastic part of the chassis.
if you want, i can take apart my drive to show you. give me some time though.


----------



## zucchini (Feb 12, 2009)

That would be amazing if you could do that! No rush on it, my computer does not work right now, my motherboard fried on me last night


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 12, 2009)

sorry to hear that. i'll get on doing that soon, expect pics before the day is out.


----------



## zucchini (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks man! You are truly a good person. God bless you!


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, as promised but apologies for the blurriness of the pics, i swear they looked better on the preview of my camera :shadedshu. going from left to right, top to bottom: 
1. how it looks normally with the cover.  
2. here you can see how the LEDs are arranged, note that you must leave clearance for the caddy/tray to retract fully back into itself, usually this isn't a problem.  
3.  you can see what i mean by routeing the wires through the plastic chassis. also cringe at the naked soldered wire  this was before i was into heatshrinking. you may just about make out the two resistors in series i used.  again no heatshrinking.  
4. here you can see the underside with the wires terminating to the 12v and 0v solder points.
5. close up of the solder points
6. close up of the routeing i mentioned earlier. i used a Dremel and bit. this depends on how the chassis of your drive is; you might not need to route it the same way i did, just work out where the wires need to go. 
7. close up of the tri-LED arrangement. it's blurry i know, but i hope you can see how they are soldered.
8. and 9. you can see how they function.
hope this helps


----------



## zucchini (Feb 13, 2009)

That is fucking BALLIN'!!!! YOU ARE THE KING, that is sooo original i have never seen ANYONE do that before! What type of resistors did you use?


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks, but i can't take any credit actually thinking up the mod, i saw it on another site and decided to do it myself. the resistor(s) will vary depending on what voltage LEDS you use, typically ultrabright LEDs use 3-3.5V. go to the site in my sig, work out how many you're going to need, then the voltage drop across each LED, then it will calculate what resistor you need to safely power the LEDS without ever frying them.


----------

